# OMFG Now DMS Stage 2!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OMFG, she's now been uplifted from Stage 1 to a Stage 2 tune & even speaking from experience, this is pure insanity.

Headline figures on their Dyno Dynamics dyno were (after some last minute overnight tweaks) 748bhp & 700lbsft (950nm in old money). The car was quick with her Stage 1 tune but this is a whole new level of bonkers.

To give you an idea, on my check over test drive (to check all was as it should be), on a private piece of road i took her up to 120mph & buried the throttle (all settings were comfort & economy) & she lit the back wheels up like a car possessed. I'm honestly having to adjust my driving style as this new level of torque is pure pornography. Power uplift over my Stage 1 is near as damn it 60bhp but the torque rise is 100lbsft across the range & 120lbsft to peak torque which is now 900rpm lower in the rev range.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Jeez!
Respect


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow that's awesome.
Any hardware changes involved in the move from stage 1?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Wow that's awesome.
> Any hardware changes involved in the move from stage 1?


Nope, purely a Stage 2 custom tune.

Took them nearly 4 days to fine tune the code on my car & only 2 F10 M5's in the UK with this Stage 2.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

That is just insane... and my neighbour is going to love the sound of this ! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Gachet said:


> That is just insane... and my neighbour is going to love the sound of this ! :wink:


Very nice, is that Imperial Blue?

Don't forget their's a Group Buy price agreed at DMS for a Stage 1 tune


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > That is just insane... and my neighbour is going to love the sound of this ! :wink:
> ...


Okay cool I will let him know and yes it is although it almost looks Carbon Black sometimes as it's a really dark shade of blue ! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

650ft/lbs at 2700 rpm hahhahahhahahah that must be rolling on the floor funny

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> 650ft/lbs at 2700 rpm hahhahahhahahah that must be rolling on the floor funny
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's closer to 600lbsft at 2700 but still somewhat of a giggle inducing amount :lol:


----------

